# Willing to trade for LIVE plants



## fish fanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

I am in Georgia and have two huge pieces of driftwood (about 1 foot and 4 inches high each) and are also attached to a piece of rock so they can stand up and look natural.

Well I am looking for nice plants to trade for. I have been wanting a fully planted tank for a LONG time.

thanks. 

PM if needed


----------



## fish fanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

anyone???/


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Try here: http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/forum/index.php


----------



## fish fanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

yeah i see it, thanks, but im still wanting someone on here. lol 

Im not a member on that site


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

you should join, its free and you don't have to be a club member. You may have to wait a day or two for activation as they have also had some spammers. Closer means cheaper shipping.


----------



## fish fanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

yeah, but its not letting me join for some reason. when i sign up it says im a bot. haha

great...ill trry again later


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Send mark an e-mail http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/forum/misc.php?email=2 . Its his site. Also try a different browser, sometimes that site just dislikes one.


----------

